# who can print the following pattern on a hoodie?



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

im adding a line of hoodies in my business plan... i found some patterns of hoodies from internet and i was wondering who would be able to print something like these when the pattern is given to them


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

you could just take the files of the patters to a shop, or print and sew


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

yeh but which shop?
who specializes in printing this type of pattern... apologies for my ignorance but i dont even know which printing method was used on this

im specifically looking for a business which can print these and provide dropship services


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't think the examples are printed. They may be just woven in the fabric.

Either way, this is a cut and sew method. Look for a garment manufacturer, not a printer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Joe is correct, you're not after a printer. They're definitely cut and sew. Possibly with the pattern knitted into the fabric, possibly with printed fabric. But they weren't printed after being made, and you can't get results like that by printing after making. It's not something you can just wander into a screenprinter and order a few dozen of.

You need to either know enough about what you're doing to organise it yourself (for example, I've personally known three people who've separately arranged to get a dozen or two all-over hoodies or t-shirts manufactured - by printing the fabric themselves, hiring a seamstress themselves, and selling at a premium price). *Or* go to a factory where they do everything for you - with much higher minimums (often 500+). It's like anything where you need to pay someone with expertise to perform a skill that isn't in high demand - you'll have to pay dearly for it.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

In the Uk there is a company called pandorclothing.com who do this type of bespoke thing.


----------



## Mebeeb (Apr 6, 2009)

Freestylezz,

I know a company that did work similar to what you are looking for, for a label in the US.

I have pictures to share.

Please IM your email address and I will send the pictures.

They are a garment manufacturer.

BTW, how many are you looking to produce?

Regards,

Khan


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

i realized it wasnt our traditional dtg or screenprinting... but i didnt know which method was used here

i might be able to find something like this from a distributor somewhere.

i found a similar hoodie from stitches (a retail shop here in canada) which was $15 each... but it was thin, useful for spring time may be. 

i will just have to find the patterns which are already out there... cant design my own


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

Mebeeb said:


> Freestylezz,
> 
> I know a company that did work similar to what you are looking for, for a label in the US.
> 
> ...


i cant IM you... your setting are not allowing you to receive a private msg


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i found a similar hoodie from stitches (a retail shop here in canada) which was $15 each... but it was thin, useful for spring time may be.


The reason why the price may have been low on the hoodie you saw was because they were produced in mass quantities. If you're only doing a few dozen, then the retail price will be much higher. If the company produced tens of 1000's, then they can get the wholesale price down enough to where they can still make a decent profit selling at $15.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We do totally custom hoodies. As mentioned above they are by done printing on fabric, cutting and sewing. We have wholesale pricing and drop shipping programs.

Feel free to contact us - 
[email protected]
480-219-5706


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

ya but I looked at your web site- love da work but wont pay da price


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

denck said:


> ya but I looked at your web site- love da work but wont pay da price


 
We have the lowest price available in the market for a full custom hoodie. If you can find a custom hoodie cheaper plz let me know. Our competitiors charge $99.95 We also do not publish our wholesale pricing and provide that to reputable dealers only.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

i agree... a little expensive for me
im expecting to have 30-40 sales on daily basis... (not anytime soon though, summer is here already... only planning and projecting sales)
i wana set the price at $28...
there will be 20 patterns/designs in total...
cant swallow those prices


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a word of advice - if you are going to sell generic hoodies you will probably need a wholesale price below $28 as it is a very crowded market and margins at retail level are pretty low. You will also need to consider reducing the number of patterns you make availalbe. The up front cost to have 20 designs created is going to be huge and you will have to have significant quantities printed for each pattern to even get close to $28 wholesale. 

We specialize in high quality low run custom projects and creating prototypes for people to do test marketing which is something you will want to do before investing the amount of capital required to reach your goals.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i wana set the price at $28...
> there will be 20 patterns/designs in total...
> cant swallow those prices


Keep in mind that in order to reach that number, you're going to have to buy 1000's of hoodies "per pattern" to be able get get near that type of price point.



> ya but I looked at your web site- love da work but wont pay da price


Let's try to keep the comments constructive, please


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

Mark-
Your sweatshirts are great and I will be calling to set up an account.
When I stated that the price was too much I was talking about the thread starter.
Every single week I have those same type of people come into my shop and want
20 different prints but only a couple of each
the lowest possible prices.
They want to order 500 but only want 5 for right now
The highest quality for the lowest cost.
These people have no idea on what actually goes into the making of a garment.So to them its unreal that you would want to charge that price for a couple of garments. My suggestion to all the startups that want all this is
Go find a shop and volunteer for one day and actually see what it takes to make a shirt, then when someone tells you how much somthing cost then youll know what goes on in the real world


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

denck said:


> Mark-
> Your sweatshirts are great and I will be calling to set up an account.
> When I stated that the price was too much I was talking about the thread starter.
> Every single week I have those same type of people come into my shop and want
> ...


There are just different markets. We chose to go the custom route which has been the right choice for us. The hoodie is by far the most costly item we make due to the cost of the fabric, amount of ink used and most important the amount of pieces thus time it takes to sew. As stated previously we refused to enter into the hoodie market until we were able to get the retail price down to $75. It is one of my favorite items as a skilled designer can turn a hoodie into a piece of art.


----------

